# Can't Share files between PC under same workgroup



## asoundmind (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi All, this is my first post in this forum, and hopefully not my last :heartlove

First of all I would apologize if this has been posted b4.

I want to share files between PC A n B under the same wireless netwok. The problem is I can't access them. 

Here are the situations:
- Both PC are running the same WIN XP SP2. Both have guess accounts. Sharing folder permission has been abled to ALL
- PC A can view PC B, but PC A cannot access the files in PC B. I recieved this error "you might not have permission to use this network resource. Please contact your administrator"
- PC B can't view PC A, can't access the files as well
- PC A can ping PC B, but not the opposite

I hope the situations listed above are quite clear to get the solutions from you guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrCarl007 (Jul 3, 2006)

Did you check to make sure that Windows Firewall is not turned on.


----------



## asoundmind (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes, Both are turned-off. PC A is using zonealarm whcih I have set to allow PC B. PC B doesn't use any firewall


----------



## MrCarl007 (Jul 3, 2006)

Try to turn off Zone alarm then try it again and let me know what you get.


----------

